# Un saluto a tutti



## alexpozzi90 (24 Marzo 2022)

Salve a tutti, mi chiamo Alessandro e sono tifoso del Milan come tutti voi. In famiglia siamo tutti milanisti, sono anche stato abbonato allo stadio (come mio padre) e seguo la squadra ininterrotamente dal '98 e dal mitico Scudetto del centenario. Era da un po' che seguivo le discussioni sul forum, che trovo mediamente più approfondite e informate di quanto non si legga/senta sui soliti siti e televisioni, perciò ho deciso di partecipare attivamente per condividere la mia opinione. Ci si vede nei vari topic!


----------



## Viulento (24 Marzo 2022)

ur welcome man!!


----------



## Giek (24 Marzo 2022)

Benvenuto!


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (24 Marzo 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Salve a tutti, mi chiamo Alessandro e sono tifoso del Milan come tutti voi. In famiglia siamo tutti milanisti, sono anche stato abbonato allo stadio (come mio padre) e seguo la squadra ininterrotamente dal '98 e dal mitico Scudetto del centenario. Era da un po' che seguivo le discussioni sul forum, che trovo mediamente più approfondite e informate di quanto non si legga/senta sui soliti siti e televisioni, perciò ho deciso di partecipare attivamente per condividere la mia opinione. Ci si vede nei vari topic!


 ciao e benvenuto


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Marzo 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Salve a tutti, mi chiamo Alessandro e sono tifoso del Milan come tutti voi. In famiglia siamo tutti milanisti, sono anche stato abbonato allo stadio (come mio padre) e seguo la squadra ininterrotamente dal '98 e dal mitico Scudetto del centenario. Era da un po' che seguivo le discussioni sul forum, che trovo mediamente più approfondite e informate di quanto non si legga/senta sui soliti siti e televisioni, perciò ho deciso di partecipare attivamente per condividere la mia opinione. Ci si vede nei vari topic!


Benvenuto fratello.


----------



## Maravich49 (24 Marzo 2022)

Ciao e benvenuto!


----------

